# Ntop segmentation fault

## SiRuS

I am trying to get some network monitoring set up using ntop but unfortunately I do not know why ntop is running a segmentation fault. 

Here is the output from ntop: 

```

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  NOTE: Interface merge enabled by default

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Initializing gdbm databases

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  ntop will be started as user nobody

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  ntop v.3.3

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Configured on Dec 13 2007  0:36:03, built on Dec 13 2007 00:37:21.

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Copyright 1998-2007 by Luca Deri <deri@ntop.org>

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Get the freshest ntop from http://www.ntop.org/

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  NOTE: ntop is running from 'ntop'

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  NOTE: (but see warning on man page for the --instance parameter)

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  NOTE: ntop libraries are in '/usr/lib'

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Initializing ntop

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Checking eth0 for additional devices

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Resetting traffic statistics for device eth0

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Initializing device eth0 (0)

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  DLT: Device 0 [eth0] is 1, mtu 1514, header 14

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Initializing gdbm databases

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  VENDOR: Loading MAC address table.

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  VENDOR: Checking for MAC address table file

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  VENDOR: File '/etc/ntop/specialMAC.txt.gz' does not need to be reloaded

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  VENDOR: ntop continues ok

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  VENDOR: Checking for MAC address table file

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  VENDOR: File '/etc/ntop/oui.txt.gz' does not need to be reloaded

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  VENDOR: ntop continues ok

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Fingerprint: Loading signature file

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Fingerprint: Checking for Fingerprint file... file

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Fingerprint: Loading file '/etc/ntop/etter.finger.os.gz'

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  Fingerprint: ...loaded 1765 records

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  ASN: Checking for Autonomous System Number table file

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  **WARNING** ASN: Unable to open file 'AS-list.txt'

Thu Dec 13 00:51:32 2007  I18N: Default language (from ntop host) is unspecified

Segmentation fault

```

Its probably something very small but I just cannot figure it out...

Sincerely,

SirusLast edited by SiRuS on Wed Jan 16, 2008 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

I don't know the program... but I standard procedure seems in order: emerge --info, and some config-files plz

cheers

V.

----------

## SiRuS

Here is some updated info: 

/etc/conf.d/ntop

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/ntop

# Set preferred options here

#NTOP_OPTS="--http-server 3000 --https-server 0 --interface eth0,eth1"

# suggestions from bug #136983 (use it in case you experience ntop hangs)

#NTOP_OPTS="u ntop -P /var/lib/ntop --disable-schedyield --http-server 3000 --https-server 3001"

NTOP_OPTS="-u ntop -P /var/lib/ntop --http-server 3000 --https-server 0 --interface eth0,eth1"

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1500+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Jan 2008 03:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US ISO-8859-1"

LC_ALL="en_US ISO-8859-1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Something with ntop is not configured properly...

----------

## loopx

I got a segfault too ... and I don't know what to do  :Sad: 

Version 3.2.x is working but is realy old and the new 3.3.x are all segfault.

I've tried 3 versions : one worked for me, the old one :s

ntop-3.2-r3.ebuild  ntop-3.3.6.ebuild  ntop-3.3.8.ebuild

I've opened a thread (french section) : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5298677.html#5298677

----------

## col

yeah it is segfaulting for me to.....  :Sad: 

edit: install version 3.3.8 which seems to work

None of the RRD directory structure existed. You will have to manually create it & set permissions. (see your ntop logs)

----------

## Napalm Llama

I suggest you have a look in Gentoo's Bugzilla for this.  If you can't find anything, file a new bug.  Don't forget to specify the exact sequence of steps needed to trigger this bug, and also give them your emerge --info .

----------

